# New Daily Driver: £2k Budget



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

I want to keep the E46 M3 in the garage to save piling the miles on and also to save myself a bit of money I would be wasting on petrol whilst sat in traffic.

I have a 10 mile daily commute, which might not sound like much but it's pretty much all in traffic. The M3 currently gets around 10-17mpg doing the journey.

Now, ideally I want a car that is just cheap as chips to run. I'd like reliability, a decent tax bracket, good on fuel and decent comfort etc.

I could perhaps stretch to £2.5k at a very maximum but would rather not go any higher.

At the moment my first choice is a Volkswagen Bora 1.9TDI, it seems to be the all round package of decent space, won't cry when it hits a motorway and returns nice results from fuel usage.

Any better suggestions guys?


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Corsa 1.2, fiesta 1.25 etc small ish petrols will do better in town tbh.


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

What about a smart car, some floating on the market, nippy little things.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd go for a polo, small and easy to park cheap to buy and run and you will sell it easy. 2k should get you a nice little one. Or something like a fiesta, both will cope with motorway work. I had a t plate polo and it was a sold little car good on the motorway and averaged 40 mpg, that was the 1.6 version. I now have a 206 1.4 and it's a bit more comfortable and quieter than the polo but doesn't feel as well screwed together. 

The polo cost me £700 I ran it for 8 months and 8500 miles, I sold it for £650, I had 2 tyres, Cambelt and water pump, basic service around £175 all in, I could have got away without doing them but it was just me being picky. I also had the clutch done, I thought it was heavy but it wasn't even half worn that was £170 fitted. The car would have needed nothing for another 2 years so would have been a cheap car, I made savings on fuel and itallowede me to lower the miles on the cupra lowering its insurance cost. The biggest benefit for me, and you will probably feel the same with the m3 is that with a cheap car you can park it and not give a crap about what happens to it.


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

bigmc said:


> Corsa 1.2, fiesta 1.25 etc small ish petrols will do better in town tbh.


Would I definitely be getting better mpg from a small petrol rather than a diesel for town use? One of the appeals with the Bora is I would get more room which these two are lacking, but I'll investigate further into them both, thanks.



Trip tdi said:


> What about a smart car, some floating on the market, nippy little things.


I'm quite a big chap, (height and width!) and think I'd look like a bit of an idiot in one to be honest! Good idea though as I've heard they're very economical but not for me thanks.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

polo for me as well... always my 'goto' small car...

last one bought for £300ish, ran and abused through winter, sold for a small profit...

great wee cars... :driver:

:thumb:


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I'd go for a polo, small and easy to park cheap to buy and run and you will sell it easy. 2k should get you a nice little one. Or something like a fiesta, both will cope with motorway work. I had a t plate polo and it was a sold little car good on the motorway and averaged 40 mpg, that was the 1.6 version. I now have a 206 1.4 and it's a bit more comfortable and quieter than the polo but doesn't feel as well screwed together.
> 
> The polo cost me £700 I ran it for 8 months and 8500 miles, I sold it for £650, I had 2 tyres, Cambelt and water pump, basic service around £175 all in, I could have got away without doing them but it was just me being picky. I also had the clutch done, I thought it was heavy but it wasn't even half worn that was £170 fitted. The car would have needed nothing for another 2 years so would have been a cheap car, I made savings on fuel and itallowede me to lower the miles on the cupra lowering its insurance cost. The biggest benefit for me, and you will probably feel the same with the m3 is that with a cheap car you can park it and not give a crap about what happens to it.


Hadn't considered a polo, thanks for the advice, will take a look at them. Had my eye on TDI Golf's but they seem to be holding their value well sadly.

I used to have a 1.25 Fiesta back in the day, wasn't the most comfortable car but it was nice and cheap to run all year round to be honest. As for the Cupra you mention, I have a LCR as a daily at the moment, but it's just costing me a fortune as it keeps going wrong which is why I want to downgrade. The journey doesn't allow for any fun driving and I have the M3 for when I do want that!

I definitely like the appeal of not caring about where it's parked etc, would be nice to feel that way again!


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

bildo said:


> Would I definitely be getting better mpg from a small petrol rather than a diesel for town use? One of the appeals with the Bora is I would get more room which these two are lacking, but I'll investigate further into them both, thanks.
> 
> I'm quite a big chap, (height and width!) and think I'd look like a bit of an idiot in one to be honest! Good idea though as I've heard they're very economical but not for me thanks.


6 foot 5 can easily go in these with no problems, they are deceiving in looks though, larger inside.

Seriously you would not be out of place, people in london use them bankers the lot even the rich places in london have them, parked next to a DB9, plus simon from the x factor had one, or even may have one now as well.

They have turbo charger underneath the engine, not bad motors, quite nippy as i have drove a few in my time, six gears with the tip tronic box plus auto mode as well, 84 mph top end.
You can wizz round town, the motorway, you have 5 digital bars of fuel, these cars don't drink fuel, there bad motors, plenty of pickup when needed.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'm 6'4" and find the polo and 206 fine, and yes a petrol for me, on short runs a small petrol will be better on fuel, my 206 is around £120 a year to tax. This one cost £800 is taxed until end of June, mot'd until April, has as the Cambelt, head gasket 2 tyres, new brake discs and a service in the last 9 months. I won't be able to leave it alone and have already started to spend money on it, not that it needs it.

Just thought of another, seat Ibiza or even a Clio, just keep way from the 1.6 Clio


----------



## alanp (Feb 3, 2012)

probably going to get slated for this but what about a nissan micra? not the frog eyed shape one the one before it k11 model code. used to love getting them in for services because they needed nothing, solid wee cars and don't have any boy racer appeal so tend not to have been ragged to death.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

mate i drive a bora 130 bhp tdi best car i ever had fast aswell as economical


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

A diesel Clio would be a good shout.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Fiat panda would be another, best thing is to look on eBay and see which ones are sold as non runners


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Keep the suggestions coming guys will be looking into it more tomorrow.

Can I also throw a couple of my personal suggestions out there:
Audi A3 1.9 TDI
Audi A4 1.9 TDI
Volkswagen Passat 1.9 TDI

Aware these are all the same engine but seem to have good economy and reliability and affordable too with a bit more room than most mentioned.

I will occasionally be driving on the motorway and worry that some of the cars mentioned in here would be hell for a long journey.

Not dismissing anything though! Always good to have a look around and nice to hear other people's suggestions.

Cheers guys!


----------



## Lewisredfern001 (Apr 21, 2011)

How about a 320d saloon? U will get one with highish mileage but with fsh for that money??


----------



## Posambique (Oct 20, 2010)

Citroen Xantia

AutoBild (germany) rated it as one of the best cars to buy for 1000e. Now when a german car magazine says that about a french car then it´s serious.

With your budget you might even want to consider a Xantia activa. If you want to go fast through corners buy a Porsche 911. 
If you want to go even faster, buy a Xantia activa. It can create amazing g-froces thanks to it´s activa suspension technology (active anti-roll; check google/wikipedia).
Obviously I would have an 911 rather than a Citroen but when you consider the price...

That´s if you want something cool and special yet easy and cheap to maintain.
There are other smart options here too.


----------



## tg1 (May 18, 2011)

yaris t sport, if the looks and the central speedo work for you


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> What about a smart car, some floating on the market, nippy little things.


I'd rather walk


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

bildo said:


> Keep the suggestions coming guys will be looking into it more tomorrow.
> 
> Can I also throw a couple of my personal suggestions out there:
> Audi A3 1.9 TDI
> ...


cant se those big engines being of any advantage on a stop start ten mile trip, 
i would go for a facelift model polo x pr a y plate nice modern feel to them 1.4 imo is the best engine and for £1500 you can get a mint one and it will fetch similar money next year


----------



## kings.. (Aug 28, 2007)

ive got a focus 1.6 zetec for sale if you want a cheap town car... I not tall but big the other way and theres loads of room.


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

justina3 said:


> cant se those big engines being of any advantage on a stop start ten mile trip,
> i would go for a facelift model polo x pr a y plate nice modern feel to them 1.4 imo is the best engine and for £1500 you can get a mint one and it will fetch similar money next year


They won't, they'll be terrible. I've just got rid of my Fab VRS (1.9 tdi PD130) and on my 45 mile commute it would always see 55mpg. However take it out at the weekend just pootling around town etc and your lucky to see mid 30's. Get a smaller engined polo as said, cheap to run and good residuals.


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

On short runs to uni on a cold morning, my Golf 1.9 TDi averages 30-35mpg. When its warm it does mid to low 40s around town


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Rover 75 diesel, cheap spacious, BMW engine, good mechanicals, solid cars for 1.5k


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> I'd rather walk


That's cool, have you ever been in one Ross, nippy little things they are


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> Rover 75 diesel, cheap spacious, BMW engine, good mechanicals, solid cars for 1.5k


V cheap and comfy, but the M47R was a long way from BMWs finest arrangement, and would only return around 35mpg around town.

I'd stick with the idea of a small Petrol like a Fiesta 1.25 (much nippier than the 1.3 or 1.4 derivatives)


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Trip tdi said:


> That's cool, have you ever been in one Ross, nippy little things they are


I'd be too embarrassed to get in one


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Ross said:


> I'd be too embarrassed to get in one


I must admit a lot of people are


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

dixon75 said:


> V cheap and comfy, but the M47R was a long way from BMWs finest arrangement, and would only return around 35mpg around town.
> 
> I'd stick with the idea of a small Petrol like a Fiesta 1.25 (much nippier than the 1.3 or 1.4 derivatives)


10mile commute 5x's a week = 50miles

= £9.16 a week (based on 35mpg, 141p diesel)

or a Polo say 40mpg

= £7.61 a week (based on 40mpg, 134p petrol)

Personally I'd take the Rover comfort for the extra £1.55 per week


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Smart ForFour 1.1 - We just bought one - very impressed and chuffed, still, four months on.
Superb build quality - Mercedes touches - comfort, and running costs for a runaround - 55 mpg, discounted RFL, and insurance fully comp. = £149 for the *two* of us.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

robertdon777 said:


> 10mile commute 5x's a week = 50miles
> 
> = £9.16 a week (based on 35mpg, 141p diesel)
> 
> ...


I see your point. I owned one for 2 years and loved it dearly, but it cost a pretty penny in repairs compared to any fords/run abouts i've owned.

Granted its a luxury car and to be expected but £600 for fuel pumps was a bit hard to swallow on a car with £2k (at the time I sold it)


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

How about a wee 1.4 Honda Civic. Engines are bulletproof - find a good low mileage one for £1200 - £1700


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

dixon75 said:


> I see your point. I owned one for 2 years and loved it dearly, but it cost a pretty penny in repairs compared to any fords/run abouts i've owned.
> 
> Granted its a luxury car and to be expected but £600 for fuel pumps was a bit hard to swallow on a car with £2k (at the time I sold it)


Granted, any bargain car will have parts that could crop up that are expensive. If you are on good terms with a local garage they will always source a second hand unit for you. But yeah 600 big ones would be a smack in the teeth for a fuel pump!


----------



## bildo (Mar 29, 2008)

Was intending to reply to everyone individually but got a bit out of hand haha.

As for the person recommending a 320d, I don't really fancy the BMW costs on a daily driver too, tyres etc aren't cheap and RWD would just leave me in the same situation come snow time.

The recommendation of a T-Sport is the most likely so far, creepily enough my mate text me today out of nowhere saying he's putting his up for sale soon! I've been in it and it's not slow and is a nippy little car that seems to sit quite happily around the 40mpg mark. Will see where that goes.

Some very good suggestions in here that I hadn't previously considered, so thanks to everyone so far. Not writing you all off by any means but I know this T-Sport quite well so that's my first port of call at the moment!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Trip tdi said:


> What about a smart car, some floating on the market, nippy little things.


Trouble is, at the price the OP is spending, you'll get a pretty tatty example, that will no doubt need the dreaded engine rebuild.


bildo said:


> I'm quite a big chap, (height and width!) and think I'd look like a bit of an idiot in one to be honest! Good idea though as I've heard they're very economical but not for me thanks.


Wouldn't worry about that. One of my mates is built like a brick sh1t house and he fits in one.



Ross said:


> I'd rather walk


And that's a typical example of someone who hasn't driven one....


----------



## zaphod (May 7, 2007)

Steer clear of a ForTwo - turbo, auto gearbox, and engine issues
(which is why we plumped for a ForFour - it's completely different)


----------

